# ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله



## oesi no (22 مايو 2007)

ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007
من عمل العضوةالمجتهدة جداااا 
مارتينا
طوباكى يا مريم 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32588635/02_Track_2.mp3.html
يسوع النجاة 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32590203/03_Track_3.mp3.html
انا مش يوسف ياربى 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32565432/06_Track_6.mp3.html
فى البدء كان الكلمة 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32644550/__1601___1609____1575___1604___1576___1583___1569_.mp3.html​ 
احببت 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32628302/05_Track_5.mp3.html
ها مزود 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32627759/03hamezwad.wma.html
هنهتف
http://rapidshare.com/files/32648058/07_-_Track_7.mp3.html
هل كنتى تعلمى 
http://rapidshare.com/files/3264463...___1593___1604___1605___1610___1606_.mp3.html
فى رهبه 
http://rapidshare.com/files/32647423/__1601___1609____1585___1607___1576___1577_.wma.html​ 

ترنيمة اشتاق اليك 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16500566/17bfe63a/15_Ashtak_Elayk.html

متنسوش بقا تقولو مين بتاع مين انا مجرد جمعت الترانيم من المواضيع ​


----------



## tena_herenow (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

مرسى بجد على انك جمعتهم وانا هقولك مين بتع مين:
كورال القديسين:
1-هامزود
2-يسوع النجاة
3-احببت
4-طوباكى يا مريم
5-انا مش يوسف يا ربى
6-اشتاق اليك
اما كورال البشارة:
1-فى البدء
2فى رهبة
3-هل كنتى تعلمين
4-هنهتف
وعندى كمان كورال قيثارة السما (العدرا جناكليز)واللى كان الكل متوقع انه هو اللى يكسب لانه الاول فى كل السنين اللى فاتت وكورال مدرب.بس التسجيل بتاعها من كاميرا عادية فالصوت مش نقى لو عايزنى ابعته قولولى.


----------



## oesi no (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

بمناسبة العدرا ويوحنا الحبيب جانكليس 
اسمعى الاذاعه دى مش ببطلها عندى على الجهاز واى ترانيم تنزليها  على المنتدى هسمعها 
http://www.stmary-janaklees.org/live.htm#


----------



## †السريانيه† (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

جورج بجد ربنا يبارك بتعبك 
ترانيم جميله جدا ميرسي
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## tena_herenow (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

والترنيمة دى كمان نسيت اضيفها من كورال القديسين اسمها اشتاق اليك
http://www.4shared.com/file/16500566/17bfe63a/15_Ashtak_Elayk.html


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

*مش غريب عليك يا جورج الشغل الجااااااااااامد ده
وميرسى كتييير يا مارتينا انك ابتديتى ترفعى الترانيم على 4shared كده التحميل هايكون اسهل كتير
​*


----------



## tena_herenow (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

طلباتك اوامر يا joojoogina 
وعلى فكرة ترانيم السنة اللى فاتت كمان موجودة باسم مهرجان2006 وفيها ترنيمة اغمضت عيناى لو حد من اسكندريه اكيد هيكون عارفها قد ايه جميلة
ابقوا اسمعوهم ومستنية برضوا رايكوا فيهم


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

*ميرسى يا تينا ياقمر
طبعا سمعت ترنيمة اغمضت عيناى وترنيمة اشتاق اليك
تحفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففة​*


----------



## oesi no (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*



tena_herenow قال:


> والترنيمة دى كمان نسيت اضيفها من كورال القديسين اسمها اشتاق اليك
> http://www.4shared.com/file/16500566/17bfe63a/15_Ashtak_Elayk.html


تمت اضافتها للموضوع فووووووق علشان الناس تاخد بالها من وجود الترنيمة​


----------



## oesi no (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*



ginajoojoo قال:


> *مش غريب عليك يا جورج الشغل الجااااااااااامد ده​*
> *وميرسى كتييير يا مارتينا انك ابتديتى ترفعى الترانيم على 4shared كده التحميل هايكون اسهل كتير*​


انا مجرد جمعت اللينكات من المواضيع بتاعت مارتينا  وحطيتها فى موضوع واحد لكن دلوقتى هى بتقدر ترفع الترانيم كلها فى موضوع واحد 
وطبعا الفضل فى الموضوع والموضوع نفسه بتاع مارتينا​


----------



## tena_herenow (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

مرسى يا جينا على السايت دة وعلى اهتمامك 
انا مكنتش اقصد شريط معين انا عايزة اى حاجة للفريق علشان معنديش له خالص
بس مرسى بجد ليكى.
وبالنسبة للسايت بتاع ازاعة العدراء جناكليس يا ريت لو تعرفيه تقوليهولى لان اللى اتبعت دة مش سليم
وافتحوا يا جماعة الملف بتاع كورال البشارة هبعت عليه ترنمتين تحفة من روائع الكورال


----------



## oesi no (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

لا الاذاعه بتاعت جانكليس صح هو انا ببطل اسمعها  اللينك تانى اهو 
http://www.stmary-janaklees.org/live.htm#


----------



## tena_herenow (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

انا كل مابفتح اللينك دة بعملdebug ويقفلى اى حاجة شغالة


----------



## oesi no (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

طيب جربى كدة تفتحى السايت الرئيسى بتاع الكنيسه 
http://www.stmary-janaklees.org/


----------



## شادى كوكو (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

مش عارف اقول ايه بصراحة حاجة حلوة اوى


----------



## oesi no (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

شكرا يا شادى لكلماتك المشجعه دى والفضل يرجع لتينا طبعا ​


----------



## bnt elra3y (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

هو انا ممكن اطلب منكم طلب غلس شوية؟
ممكن حد يتعطف على اختكم الغلبانة الجديدة فى المنتدى ويعلمها ازاى تبعت ترانيم وازاى ترفع لمواقع ؟؟ ممكن ؟ هاتعبكم معلش بس متخافوش انا تلميذة شاطرة وبفهم يعنى :big35:


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*



bnt elra3y قال:


> هو انا ممكن اطلب منكم طلب غلس شوية؟
> 
> ممكن حد يتعطف على اختكم الغلبانة الجديدة فى المنتدى ويعلمها ازاى تبعت ترانيم وازاى ترفع لمواقع ؟؟ ممكن ؟ هاتعبكم معلش بس متخافوش انا تلميذة شاطرة وبفهم يعنى :big35:



هو دة طلب غلس لا مش غلس ولا حاجه خالص ابدا ابدا ازاى تقولى كدة 
الشرح ده بالذات بحب اكتبه اوى 
كتبته بتاع 10 مرات قبل كدة 
الشرح من غير صور موش محتاج 
اول حاجه تخشى على موقع بيدعم رفع الملفات مجانا 
واكتر موقع بيحبه اعضاء المنتدى دة هو موقع 
www.4shared.com
هتلاقى مكتوب فوووووووووووووق خالص كلمة sign up 
دوسى عليها 
هيطلب منك بالترتيب 
1- الايميل 
2- اى باسورد تختاريه 
3- اعادة الباسورد 
4- طريقة الدفع وهتختارى free 
وبعد كدة تدوسى sign up 
هتوصلك رساله على الايميل مالهاش لازمة خالص 
وهيدخلك على صفحة نت فيها الاتى 
هتلاقى تحت مكتوب كلمة browse 
دوسى عليها واختارى الترنيمة اللى عايزة تحطيها على المنتدى 
وتدوسى upload 
هتستنى لغايه ما يخلص رفع الترنيمة وهتلاقى بعت رساله فى الموقع بتقول ان الابلود تم بنجاح 
هتلاقى الترنيمة اللى رفعتيها موجودة 
هتعملى ايه بقا هتدورى على كلمة داونلود هتلاقى تحتها كرة ارضيه خضراء اللون هتدوسى على الكرة دى وتاخدى اللينك بتاع الصفحه اللى هتفتح كوبى copy 
وبعد كدة تيجى المنتدى هنا فى قسم الترانيم تدوسى فووووووووق على new topic موضوع جديد 
وتكتبى اللى انتى عايزه من معلومات عن الحاجه اللى رفعتيها على الموقع​ 
وتعملى paste للينك اللى اخدتيه من الموقع www.4shared.com
للعلم طبعا لازم تبقى حافظه الايميل والباسورد اللى سجلتى بيهم فى الموقع علشان مش كل شويه تسجلى 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## Marmarika (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

اصلا مفيش ولا ترنيمة من ترانيم كورال قطيع حامى الايمان 
انا سمعت انهم كانوا جامدين اوووووووووى        و كان نفسى اسمعهم
لو سمحتم لو حد عارف مكان الترانيم او الموقع اللى موجودة عليه
شكرا


----------



## mirotika (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

[هاى يا شباب............لو فى حد عاوز ترانيم كورال قطيع حامى الايمان..كل الترانيم معايا mp3 
انا مريان .. و مبسوطة اوى ان الكورال عجبكم.


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*



mirotika قال:


> [هاى يا شباب............لو فى حد عاوز ترانيم كورال قطيع حامى الايمان..كل الترانيم معايا mp3
> انا مريان .. و مبسوطة اوى ان الكورال عجبكم.


طيب ما تحطيهم كلهم فى موضوع واحد 
المنتدى اتملى اسكندرانيه 
واهلا بيكى فى بيتك ​:t33:


----------



## Marmarika (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*

هاى يا ماريان
انا مارى و نفسى اوى اسمع الترانيم بتاعت الكورال.
انا سمعت ان رغم انهم كانوا صغيرين بس فعلا كسروا الدنيا و لما سمعت كده زعلت اوى ان انا مرحتش يومها
فياريت تبعاتيلنا الترنيم.


----------



## كرستينا منير (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم مهرجان العجايبى 2007 كامله*



ginajoojoo قال:


> *ميرسى يا تينا ياقمر
> طبعا سمعت ترنيمة اغمضت عيناى وترنيمة اشتاق اليك
> تحفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففة​*



هاى


----------



## vemy (3 أغسطس 2008)

*هاااااااى*

:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:هااااااااااااااااى ......انا فيرينا يا تاسونى ماريان وانا نفسى انى اسمع ترانيم كورالنا .........
و بامناسبة....happy bearth day to you ...happy bearth day to you....happy bearth day happy bearth day......happy bearth day to you.......سنة حلو ة وسنة احلى مع يسوع يا تاسونى ماريان عقبااااال......100 سنة ...لا لا اكتر شوية ......وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا احلى تاسونى


----------



## vemy (3 أغسطس 2008)

:36_15_15::36_22_26::8_8_35[1]::748pf::36_3_9::11_6_204::Red_Flying_Heart_2::36_3_22::36_3_19::16_14_21::give_rose:give_rose:905av::36_3_11:  ;g
كل سنة وانت طيبة ممممممممة    دى بوسة على فكرة بااااى واوعى تنسى تجيبى الترانيم:36_15_15::big37::36_22_25: مستنياكى


----------



## vemy (3 أغسطس 2008)

:36_15_15::36_22_26::8_8_35[1]::748pf::36_3_9::11_6_204::Red_Flying_Heart_2::36_3_22::36_3_19::16_14_21::give_rose:give_rose:905av::36_3_11:  ;g
كل سنة وانت طيبة ممممممممة    دى بوسة على فكرة بااااى واوعى تنسى تجيبى الترانيم:36_15_15::big37::36_22_25: مستنياكى يا تاسونى باااااى


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي والف شكررررررررر


----------

